# 1985 trek 600



## gregoshow (Nov 22, 2009)

My dad just recently gave me his old bike, the serial number appears to be from 1985 but the color of the bike is green and trek says they only offered the 600 in blue, everything is all orignal with campy components. Any ideas?


----------



## designcurve (Nov 20, 2009)

Very cool! Don't sell it! I plan on passing down my Madone to my son and would be pissed if he unloaded it! 

Post pics!!!


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Vintage Treks Site*

You can look up the serial number at http://vintage-trek.com/

Trek sold the 670 with either Campagnolo or Suntour Superbe Pro in green during roughly this period.


----------

